# Proof that God exists/You laugh you lose thread



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

For those familiar with the concept of "rolling" on 4chan...
http://oi41.tinypic.com/2aaczec.jpg (Language warning)

Also, general "you laugh you lose" thread. Doesn't have to be music-related. Could be text, image, video, or audio. Try to make other people lose. (Yes, it's a game.)

NO SERIOUS POSTS ALLOWED.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A classic


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lost in translation?


----------

